# Windows 8 not using RAM



## alienz (Oct 13, 2012)

Windows 8 has detected that I've installed 8 gigs of RAM but only using 4 gigs. 

I have the 64 bit version of Windows 8 release preview.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay where does it say that it detected 8GB and where does it say it is only using 4GB?


----------

